# Popping Noise...frusteration follows



## 11CruzeGuy (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey all, 
I first want to say I actually love this car.I have a 2011 Cruze LT RS. I havent had a single issue wrong with it until now. I have two current issues, one being that nasty sweet coolant smell. I have an appointment with my dealer to hopefully address this issue, as the smell gives me a terrible headache. The other issue I have and havent found on here that anyone else was having is like a popping noise. After I turn the car off I hear a popping noise, I think it might be the header. It has that metal popping noise and its definetly coming from the front of the engine, atleast thats what it sounds like. Have any of you had this issue and if so what has chevy done if anything about it. Thanks all!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

All exhausts will tick slightly as they cool down. Most of the time we don't hear it. If it's really cold, or if cold water gets splashed on it, you'll hear it more. A slight pop/tick is normal, as the catalytic converter gets really hot, and expands the metal around it. The tick is the metal cooling off.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

11CruzeGuy said:


> Hey all,
> I first want to say I actually love this car.I have a 2011 Cruze LT RS. I havent had a single issue wrong with it until now. I have two current issues, one being that nasty sweet coolant smell. I have an appointment with my dealer to hopefully address this issue, as the smell gives me a terrible headache. The other issue I have and havent found on here that anyone else was having is like a popping noise. After I turn the car off I hear a popping noise, I think it might be the header. It has that metal popping noise and its definetly coming from the front of the engine, atleast thats what it sounds like. Have any of you had this issue and if so what has chevy done if anything about it. Thanks all!




11CruzeGuy,
I am happy to hear that you love your Cruze! I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your local dealership and have them look into these issues for you. They are in the best position to get your vehicle diagnosed for you. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealership. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruisin (Feb 3, 2012)

I like 11CruzeGuy really love my Cruze! Just a note mine is doing the exact same thing however the puzzler is that it didn't start untill it had about 8000 miles on it. I got it up on the rack the other day and found that it was coming from the resinator. Not sure why it never did it before but the dealer says they have no similar problems to date. I'm sure its not a serious problem and will cause no harm but it is very annoying.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

cruisin- are you talking a very loud metal ping noise? I have this also. It is a vey loud metal ping/pop- sounds like it is coming from a heat shield or something. It isn't the usual sounds you get from the metal exhaust expanding and contracting. I hear this when the car is turned off and at stop lights occasionally. I do not remember the car doing this last august when I purchased it- it just started this, this summer. I got 20,000 miles on my car already. I need to figure out how to post a video. I took a video of the noise on my phone.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

here is a video of my issues- the loud pop/ping noise happens a 1s, 15s and 35s in the video. This can't be normal expanding and contracting of metal. I even hear this at stop lights. The car has just been making this noise the last few months.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## awc5004 (Oct 9, 2011)

dby2011 said:


>


Yep, mine just started doing the exact same thing. I have 20k miles on the car and it just started doing this a month or so ago


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dby2011 said:


>


****, that's loud! Yeah, that really doesn't sound normal. I heard some less loud pings that sound like they could be normal but not those really loud ones.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> ****, that's loud! Yeah, that really doesn't sound normal. I heard some less loud pings that sound like they could be normal but not those really loud ones.


I think someone is trapped in your exhaust system.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lmao wtf was that?! I was expecting something to jump out. 
Definitely not normal.


----------



## awc5004 (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I need to get mine checked as well. One good thing is that the sound is very easy to reproduce. It does it every time I turn off the car.


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in the same boat here (with the popping noise) super loud....and pretty dang annoying. Subd for more info....


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I already took it to the dealer once and they told me everything is normal. LOL Anyone else had their dealer look into it?


----------



## awc5004 (Oct 9, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> I already took it to the dealer once and they told me everything is normal. LOL Anyone else had their dealer look into it?


Im going to have them check it out when I take mine in for the recall on the shield. Wont be for a couple weeks tho. 

I'll let you know what my dealership says.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine just started doing this as well. It is super loud like soon after you turn the car off. It is that loud banging noise I can hear in inside the house lol. It goes for a while after turning the car off, no clue what it is sounds like it is coming from the engine area though. I have a 2012 LTZ with 7000 miles on it.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i think your going to find out thats its a normal sound from the exhaust cooling down after the car is shut off i think if you listen to other cars after they have been shut off you will here sounds from them too i wouldnt get frustrated over something that is normal metal exhasuts make these kind of noises.


----------



## cruisin (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes dby2011 your clip sounds exactly like mine. As soon as it cools for a minute it quits and doesn't do it until next heat up. Again the puzzler is that it hasn't always done this and just started for me at 8000 miles. The problem is that it is so loud and actually makes people ask what that sound is.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

cruisin said:


> Yes dby2011 your clip sounds exactly like mine. As soon as it cools for a minute it quits and doesn't do it until next heat up. Again the puzzler is that it hasn't always done this and just started for me at 8000 miles. The problem is that it is so loud and actually makes people ask what that sound is.


Yep- this is definately NOT a normal exhaust/metal tick you hear routinely from cars. If it was normal for the Cruze I would have been hearing it since I bought it- which was in the middle of August last year when it was hot. My wife (who usually doesn't notice anything wrong with a car) actually asked me what the loud pops were. It's embarassing. My import buying friends are laughing their butts of at me for all these Cruze issues. Of course my dealer told me nothing was wrong. Doing a google search a lot of people complain of issues like that with bad resonators on cars. I wonder if that is our issue. for those who have taken your car in for this please post an update for us so I can go back and get this fixed. I really like the Cruze, but these little things are getting ridiculous and the dealer's ignorance doesn't help. I beginning to think a Dodge Dart may be in my future.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

you do understand metal when hot exspands and contracts heat shields heat up and cool down ! go drive a dodge dart go drive any car its going to make little ticks and sounds when the metal cools down i have many cars over the years . you do realize the cruze engine is running at 212- 216 degrees all the time i have also heard the loud bang too . i have a bmw with 185,000 miles on it the exhaust make noises too its been doing since it was new LOL


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cruze 2011 said:


> you do understand metal when hot exspands and contracts heat shields heat up and cool down ! go drive a dodge dart go drive any car its going to make little ticks and sounds when the metal cools down i have many cars over the years . you do realize the cruze engine is running at 212- 216 degrees all the time i have also heard the loud bang too . i have a bmw with 185,000 miles on it the exhaust make noises too its been doing since it was new LOL


I think the OP would be fine with it if all that was happening was the normal little ticks and sounds during cool down, but unfortunately that's not the case. The loud banging he is getting is certainly most noticeable as well as concerning, especially since it wasn't doing this at the time of purchase. 

I feel like the auto companies have lowered the bar/standard for our cars these days and has brained washed us to do/accept the same as they just sweep problems under the rug by saying "it's normal" or "thats just how this car is" when really, people like the OP and others who raise a concern, ask questions, and demand answers ( rather the concern is valid or not) are the ones who are doing us all a favor by making these issues known to other car owners (who may have or might have the same issue pop up) and hopefully catching the attention of someone at the top of these car companies. If we start and/or continue accepting mediocrity, good-enough, and things being half-assed in the auto industry like we have with this current generation of young people (and I'm only 26 and saying it), how do we ever expect to get back to the days where making the best cars, wanting to be the best at it, and having your name affiliated with the process and finished product was a badge of American honor and pride?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruisin said:


> I like 11CruzeGuy really love my Cruze! Just a note mine is doing the exact same thing however the puzzler is that it didn't start untill it had about 8000 miles on it. I got it up on the rack the other day and found that it was coming from the resinator. Not sure why it never did it before but the dealer says they have no similar problems to date. I'm sure its not a serious problem and will cause no harm but it is very annoying.


cruisin,
I would suggest that you have your local dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> cruisin- are you talking a very loud metal ping noise? I have this also. It is a vey loud metal ping/pop- sounds like it is coming from a heat shield or something. It isn't the usual sounds you get from the metal exhaust expanding and contracting. I hear this when the car is turned off and at stop lights occasionally. I do not remember the car doing this last august when I purchased it- it just started this, this summer. I got 20,000 miles on my car already. I need to figure out how to post a video. I took a video of the noise on my phone.




dby2011,
I understand your concern and frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> Mine just started doing this as well. It is super loud like soon after you turn the car off. It is that loud banging noise I can hear in inside the house lol. It goes for a while after turning the car off, no clue what it is sounds like it is coming from the engine area though. I have a 2012 LTZ with 7000 miles on it.


gregh2000,
I would suggest that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a video of my car, 2012 LTZ RS. Bangs when you park, I have no clue what the deal is, this car is really making me angry with all of its issues. Seems if it is hotter out it bangs longer. This day the temp was 68 degrees. A few days ago when it was in the 100's it would bang for several minutes and it is loud enough you can hear it in the house with the door closed. All the problems I have had with this car remind me of that Honda commercial when they say the warranty is what is reliable and not the car.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

gregh2000 said:


> Here is a video of my car, 2012 LTZ RS. Bangs when you park, I have no clue what the deal is, this car is really making me angry with all of its issues. Seems if it is hotter out it bangs longer. This day the temp was 68 degrees. A few days ago when it was in the 100's it would bang for several minutes and it is loud enough you can hear it in the house with the door closed. All the problems I have had with this car remind me of that Honda commercial when they say the warranty is what is reliable and not the car.


My car make the little sounds, which is normal, but not the loud bangs. Take it to a dealer and have them put it on the lift right after driving it. They should be able to determine where the loud pops are coming from.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

rbtec said:


> My car make the little sounds, which is normal, but not the loud bangs. Take it to a dealer and have them put it on the lift right after driving it. They should be able to determine where the loud pops are coming from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


My dealer already told me nothing was wrong  You have the same pops as I have. It would be nice to have an actual GM tech on here to comment on some of these issues. It would be much better then the "take it to the dealer" response we get from GM. It doesn't really help us when we already took it to them and they tell you nothing is wrong.


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

im am a gm tech this is the 1st i have heard of this issue as i searched it on the forum since mine made the same noises last night a 8,175 miles 1.4l turbo engine mine does while driving i hear it at stop lights and while its idling im goin to try look into this at work and see what gm technical assistance says and if there is any open cases on this issue they dont always like to share with us common problems until it becomes a service bulitien thanks


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

checked service bulitiens this morning when i arrived at work none out yet on this concern i will try to call TAC later today or tomarrow and see what they say and make them away of this issue


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

It sounds louder on the passenger side right behind the front wheel. Mine started doing it right after 7000 miles. Try going to a drive through for food and having that thing banging away, they give you some looks lol.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

It seems from most people's comments that have this issue, the problems seems to start somewhere around 7,000 miles and is really bad on hot, humid days. I wonder what changes, problems are occuring under the car that makes the car do this later on around 7,000+ and not sometime sooner like within the first month 2-3 months of owning the car?


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

There is nothing operationally wrong with the car; however, somewhere in the exhaust system, something was improperly installed or manufactured. My guess is the noise is coming from the internals of the muffler or resonator. Somewhere metal is under stress. *When the exhaust heats up, additional stress is added to the defect *so when the car cools an extra loud 'bang' can be heard as the part cools. Once again, someone screwed up on the Cruze. I like GM products, thats all I own, but come on people....try to get _something_ right.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Gritts said:


> My guess is the noise is coming from the internals of the muffler or resonator.


It has to be the resonator, the muffler is in the back of the car. Guess if mine starts doing this there is a reason to get a cat back exhaust(most seem to remove the resonator).


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> checked service bulitiens this morning when i arrived at work none out yet on this concern i will try to call TAC later today or tomarrow and see what they say and make them away of this issue


That's great- thanks for your help!


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I am at my dealership right now, they have my car. When I got here the techs all came around since they know me and my problems with this car. They asked me about the noise and I popped the hood. One of the techs looked under the hood and saw the belt tensioner is shot. The bearing are coming out of it. He thinks that might be part of the problem. Is anyone else's tensioner going bad?


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Now they are saying it might be a normal tensioner that is open bearings but they are inspecting it. They are trying to figure it out, the tech is going for a drive to heat it back up and see if he can get it to start popping.


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

well on my own vehicle im sure it is exhaust noise pritty busy in the shop today possibly tomarrow i will get it hot and pull it on the rack and see where the noise is coming from im suspecting the resonator and it is serviced separate from the midpipe and rear half of the exhaust system so if i determine that is it i can have the resonator the next day and replace it and see if the noise is gone


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well it seems they fixed it. There was some sort of heat shield that goes along the whole exhaust. They said there are some fasteners that were loose at the front and it was binding up. They said the ac drip line is right there too and could be adding too it. They said try it and see if it stops. So far it hasn't started again.


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

My Dad's is doing the EXACT same thing, had it at the dealer and they say "Thats normal" give me a break. The sound is not normal and our response was maybe we should have bought a Ford then. Very frustrating to say the least. I know metal expands and contracts from heat but that is not this happening something else is going on in the exhaust system and Chevrolet better wake up and fix this problem because it is obviously not an isolated issue!!!!

Thanks for the video, would you allow permission to show this to the dealership to show others are having the same issue?


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> I already took it to the dealer once and they told me everything is normal. LOL Anyone else had their dealer look into it?


I got the same response, "thats normal" these days it's how can we get out of this without costing us any money attitude with all dealerships and it's sad. 

I am a die hard Chevy guys and I have had nothing but problems with very few service issues on my Chevys lately and I am wondering if other manufacturers are like this too. So much for taking care of the customer, they are just after the ones who are fooled into spending big money on services and I do all my own service work so I am useless to them.


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

all dealerships are not the same most will tell you its normal at our dealer if you think theres a problem we fix and find it there just to laszy to waste the time to diagnose your exhaust noise that a tech will get paid a half our for they rather do the 4 hour brake job for the guy sitting next to you in the waiting room but these issues are all stemmed from gm not paying **** on there warranty time shits rediculous


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

All it's going to do is give all these folks buying a GM product for the first time a very bad impression and they will leave and go elsewhere and GM will have nobody to blame but themselves. Like I said All i own are GM vehicles and I try to take care of everything on my own but if I have a new vehicle and something is wrong I bring it to the dealership to be fixed and GM should step up and take care of the problem no questions asked.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

jrichards said:


> All it's going to do is give all these folks buying a GM product for the first time a very bad impression and they will leave and go elsewhere and GM will have nobody to blame but themselves. Like I said All i own are GM vehicles and I try to take care of everything on my own but if I have a new vehicle and something is wrong I bring it to the dealership to be fixed and GM should step up and take care of the problem no questions asked.


With this new buy back program, looks like there will be lots of used Chevys available in September....


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe that's why they waited until now for this program, I think my Dad's Cruze would be back at the dealer for a new Regal if that offer was in place when he bought his last summer.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Feel free to show my video all you want. We need to get this addressed.

I will say, all my issues with the Cruze seems really from growing pains because it is a new car. I had the coolant issue (which seemed to be a design issue with how the reservoir vents), this popping issue (which now seems to be a design issue with how the metal shield is fastened) and a cable shifter vibration (which GM is currently helping to resolve) It's really dealing with service at the dealers that makes it worse. This is my first GM car as all my previous cars have been Chrysler. In terms of service, I can't say there is too much difference between the 2. In terms of vehicle quality (fit/finish, materials, etc)- the Cruze is was ahead of the 200 and Avenger I looked at. I know others who have had issues with their Civics and Corollas too- I am not sure the cruze is that out of the ordinary. If dealerships delt with these service issues a little better it make it seem a lot less of an issue.


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you for your approval, I hope this will show the dealership that this is not a normal thing and it's something that needs to be addressed. I hope GM customer service is taking note and gets the word out to dealerships ASAP so they don't have buffoons out there telling people that a loud banging coming from a brand new car in normal...

I encourage everyone to report back their result from dealerships when they try to have this issue resolved.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

BUFFOONS! I love that word!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

agreed it is not normal, normal would be a slit tick from the metals cooling down not a loud pop like some one just smacked your resonator with a ball peen hammer,

in addition mine is now making the noise constant i even hear it when driving been slammed at the dealership so i have not been able to address my own vehicle yet but when i do you guys will be the 1st to now what i found and what fixes it


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> agreed it is not normal, normal would be a slit tick from the metals cooling down not a loud pop like some one just smacked your resonator with a ball peen hammer,
> 
> in addition mine is now making the noise constant i even hear it when driving been slammed at the dealership so i have not been able to address my own vehicle yet but when i do you guys will be the 1st to now what i found and what fixes it



Thanks, can't wait to see if you had the same issue with the heat shield so we can try and determine if it's a build quality or design flaw.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

So couple of days and no noises. Looks like they fixed it. Something with the fasteners coming loose on the front corner. The tech said the ac drips right there too and could make the metal cold making it heat and cool more than the rest of the shield which could be why they were loose. He said they were loose and the factory undercoating was sticking making it bind up. That problem is fixed, next up is making onstar work again. This car is a piece I do not like this thing anymore.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jrichards said:


> My Dad's is doing the EXACT same thing, had it at the dealer and they say "Thats normal" give me a break. The sound is not normal and our response was maybe we should have bought a Ford then. Very frustrating to say the least. I know metal expands and contracts from heat but that is not this happening something else is going on in the exhaust system and Chevrolet better wake up and fix this problem because it is obviously not an isolated issue!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the video, would you allow permission to show this to the dealership to show others are having the same issue?



jrichards,
I would like to look into this for your father. I will PM you to gather further information.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> agreed it is not normal, normal would be a slit tick from the metals cooling down not a loud pop like some one just smacked your resonator with a ball peen hammer,
> 
> in addition mine is now making the noise constant i even hear it when driving been slammed at the dealership so i have not been able to address my own vehicle yet but when i do you guys will be the 1st to now what i found and what fixes it



mike1coolguy88,
Please keep me posted on the progress with your vehicle. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Spoke too soon it is at it again. I hate this car nothing but problems.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> Spoke too soon it is at it again. I hate this car nothing but problems.


Well ****, that sucks!!


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

So we don't have a real fix for this issue yet??


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> mike1coolguy88,
> Please keep me posted on the progress with your vehicle. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy,

I would disregard Mike's issue as it is a result of operating his vehicle outside of specifications. Check out this link of this to see for yourself.


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

Daisy, I can assure that towing a boat isn't causing this noise as you can see multiple folks in this thread are having the same issue and I am 100% positive I have never towed anything with my Cruze.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

jrichards said:


> Daisy, I can assure that towing a boat isn't causing this noise as you can see multiple folks in this thread are having the same issue and I am 100% positive I have never towed anything with my Cruze.


What I said was only regarding Mike that is why I only specified him and not the thread or anything like that. He might not even have the exact same issue but a similar one. Wasting time on his issue now could lead GM astray in finding the issue with your vehicle that actually has an issue.


----------



## COLETRAIN (Oct 27, 2011)

I have this exact issue with the popping, 7400 miles on it, as happened pretty much since new.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> agreed it is not normal, normal would be a slit tick from the metals cooling down not a loud pop like some one just smacked your resonator with a ball peen hammer,
> 
> in addition mine is now making the noise constant i even hear it when driving been slammed at the dealership so i have not been able to address my own vehicle yet but when i do you guys will be the 1st to now what i found and what fixes it


Any updates yet Mike? thx


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have noticed that mine does it when the engine is on too. I have been sitting at a stoplight with the radio off and you can hear it banging away. It doesn't seem to do it everytime now that they mess with it but it still does it. So maybe it is somewhat better but still bangs away at times.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

gregh2000 said:


> I have noticed that mine does it when the engine is on too. I have been sitting at a stoplight with the radio off and you can hear it banging away. It doesn't seem to do it everytime now that they mess with it but it still does it. So maybe it is somewhat better but still bangs away at times.


I heard a loud bang last night. The funny thing is, the car had been off for 5 hours.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

well lets say the issue is a manufactures defect all hypotheticaly speaking .... say the metal in the resonator is heating and contracting beyond spec creating this popping noise... no had mine been and issue from missues when and if my resonator is returned for warranty gm inspects those parts and if mine has any evidence of missues or of my doing it should obviously look different than say your resonator sitting next to it on the bench that the engineers are examing and if that the case they reject the claim and then i pay for it... or i can gladly sit on my butt and work and not figure out what the issue is with these vehicles and excessive exhaust noise but thats not my nature i will figure out where the noise is coming from and what causes it and share my findings with gm technical assistance 1st unless another tech or engineers find the flaw and release a builtien


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Is this happening *only* with the 1.4 turbo equipped cars? If this noise is happening when the car is running while sitting at stop light then Huston we have a more serious problem than a cooling exhaust pipe under stress.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Anyone have any updates on this? I have to take my Cruze in for service this evening and was hoping I would have some additional info on this to tell them since the last time I took it in they kept telling me the noise was normal. Thanks


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

Gritts said:


> Is this happening *only* with the 1.4 turbo equipped cars? If this noise is happening when the car is running while sitting at stop light then Huston we have a more serious problem than a cooling exhaust pipe under stress.


It's happening while the car is running, sitting at a stoplight, and after it's shut off. 2011 Cruze LTZ w/ 1.4L here.

Was actually doing it while sitting at a stoplight on the way to work this morning.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have noticed that mine will be banging away hours after parking now. I went out in the garage like 3 hours after I got home and the car was still banging away. What the heck is going on with this thing?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> I have noticed that mine will be banging away hours after parking now. I went out in the garage like 3 hours after I got home and the car was still banging away. What the heck is going on with this thing?


How many miles do you have on your cruze?


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just over 8000 now. It started banging around 7000 or so. I am sure it is heat related since the hotter days it bangs longer and louder I just have no clue what is causing the banging. The tech that worked on my car thought that it is the heat shield that is a long tin thing that goes along the whole car which he thinks could be why it is so loud. Because it is curved and long it would make a large area to pop and make the noise louder than a small shield expanding and contracting. They still don't know for sure it is that shield or not. I can say it is not as loud after they messed with it last but you can still hear it in the car with the ac on if you are stopped and the radio is off. I can't hear it in the house anymore so that is a plus lol. It used to sound like people were throwing things in the garage when nobody is in there lol.


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

well i was able to finnaly bring my vehicle in and with listening to the exhaust with chassis equpiment have the sound limited down to the midpipe that hoses the 2nd convertor and or the resonator .. i called gm technical line and he instructed me that he would be leaning towards the mide pipe as it is a double walled pipe "pipe inside of a pipe" which may be conracting and expanding at an abnormal rate the midpipe is on order and will not come in till tomarrow hopefully the issue may be resolved


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I heard a few bangs yesterday after driving for a while with my AC on and then parking in my garage. The bangs were not extremely loud. After I heard the first one, I layed on the garage floor looking underneath the car and heard another bang. It appears to be coming from an area a couple feet behind the front wheels, possibly from a heat shield. While looking under my car, I saw where the condensate for the AC was dripping on the floor. It seems that where the condensation drains for the AC, runs onto a heat shield. I think the bangs are caused by water flowing over a hot heat shield, cooling some areas of it, causing uneven contraction creating bangs. 

Has anybody noticed this noise when NOT running the AC? Thoughts?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Ping. Has anyone figured out what this is?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Just noticed some banging in my 2012 LT as well. I have an appointment for the recall next Friday and it'd be nice to have this addressed before it gets louder and super annoying. Hot and humid here lately so I suspect AC drip hitting the exhaust/shield. Car has 6900 miles.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Just noticed some banging in my 2012 LT as well. I have an appointment for the recall next Friday and it'd be nice to have this addressed before it gets louder and super annoying. Hot and humid here lately so I suspect AC drip hitting the exhaust/shield. Car has 6900 miles.


****, another one bites the dust (kinda). This problem really needs to be addressed by Chevy and made right! Who they **** wants their car popping all loud and **** when they drive it or go to park it after a drive. What if you were at a drive in movie and that popping started to happen? Talk about embarrassing, haha! 

It seems that this problem begins to rear its ugly head anywhere between 6000 and 8000 miles. Does that sound about right to those who have experienced this popping noise?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

10,600 mile and no noises on mine...

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

16,000 on my 2011 LT and no banging so far...knock on wood!!

I'm going to follow this post though to see if they ever find out what is really causing this and how they fix it...just in case, ya know?

Good luck to all!!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Ping....I have appt Thursday at the dealer. Has anybody had this sound diagnosed?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> well i was able to finnaly bring my vehicle in and with listening to the exhaust with chassis equpiment have the sound limited down to the midpipe that hoses the 2nd convertor and or the resonator .. i called gm technical line and he instructed me that he would be leaning towards the mide pipe as it is a double walled pipe "pipe inside of a pipe" which may be conracting and expanding at an abnormal rate the midpipe is on order and will not come in till tomarrow hopefully the issue may be resolved


Mike1,

Any update on this? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Beuller, Beuller? Crickets. Anyone?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Taking my car in tomorrow....


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Taking my car in tomorrow....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app




rbtec,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. Please feel free to contact me anytime with any questions, comments or concerns you may have. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Just noticed some banging in my 2012 LT as well. I have an appointment for the recall next Friday and it'd be nice to have this addressed before it gets louder and super annoying. Hot and humid here lately so I suspect AC drip hitting the exhaust/shield. Car has 6900 miles.



XtremeAaron,
Please keep me posted on your progress with this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime; I am always happy to help!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Believe it or not, the pops I have had (I posted a video earlier in the thread) have reduced significantly since I got the recall done on the heat shield. I can hear occasional pops, but they are not as loud or intense as before. I think I can just live with it for now and maybe wait until an official TSB ever comes out.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Of course when I took it into the dealer today, it did not make the popping sound. I did record it and show the dealer, though. It was raining today when I took it in, so I think that somehow the rain is keeping whatever is making the sound cool enough to prevent it. I do not think there is anything actually wrong, but would like to know what is causing it. Hopefully there will be a TSB on this, as I think many people are having this problem. A dealer has to hear this and be able to pinpoint the cause.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Got it into the dealer again and I am 99.9% sure that it is the heat shield above the exhaust that is making the noise. While the car was on the lift, tapped the heat shield with my finger and was able to recreate the noise. The technician 'adjusted' the heat shield by bending it slightly at different places to see if that will stop the noise. At least I am confident that there is nothing serious creating the noise. The heat shield is very long and I suspect expands and contracts quite a bit. I think it would have been better if it were several smaller pieces.


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

So why is only a few experience the noise then? Very annoying nonetheless...:angry:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It could be that some part of the heat shield is simply bent wrong. I had something similar happen on my Montana and the corrective action was to physically bend the shield.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

jrichards said:


> So why is only a few experience the noise then? Very annoying nonetheless...:angry:


Take it in to the dealer and have the technician bend the heat shield slightly. Seems to have fixed my problem. You will see what I am talking about when the car is on the lift. Sorry, I should have taken pictures.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Take it in to the dealer and have the technician bend the heat shield slightly. Seems to have fixed my problem. You will see what I am talking about when the car is on the lift. Sorry, I should have taken pictures.


Let us know how it works long term. What way did they bend the heat shield?


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

They bent mine and tried to reposition it and tighten the clips or something. It worked for a day or so then started popping again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gregh2000 said:


> They bent mine and tried to reposition it and tighten the clips or something. It worked for a day or so then started popping again.


I bet the clips need replacing. If they're not holding properly the shield can come lose and rattle and pop.


----------



## bella620 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have that popping noise as well. I love my 2011 LT Cruze too, but have this popping noise when the car is both running, and turned off. I didn't think much of it, it sounds almost like a heavy rain drop plunking on the roof of the car, right? Let me know what the dealer says about this! Also, does the 2011 Cruze have a direct iPod plug in connection? I thought it did, but can't find it.


----------



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

They should remove the shield completely and test it for a week and see if that solves the noise, at least isolate the issue if the shield is indeed the case.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, the popping came back. Very frustrated. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## magicstudio (Aug 13, 2012)

I heaved the same problem but after recall (they replaced the shield) seems to be fine now, no popping sounds ... The only issue i have now is the interior smell


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

magicstudio said:


> I heaved the same problem but after recall (they replaced the shield) seems to be fine now, no popping sounds ... The only issue i have now is the interior smell


What shield did the replace?


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

i replaced the front half of my exhaust with zzp pipes my popping is completly gone now an i love the turbo whistle u can hear now lol


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Well, the popping came back. Very frustrated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app



rbtec,
Have you taken your Cruze into your dealer in regards to this? I would like you to keep me posted on this issue. If you would like me to assist you further; or if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok, has anybody with a lot of miles (say 30 thousand or more) been luckey enough to not have had this problem? ****, you all are freaking me out.


----------



## sally (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, I have a 2012 Cruze, bought it last month, it had 128 miles when I bought it. If I have been driving for a while when I get home and turn the car off, probably after 5-10 mins. there is a LOUD clunk/pop that is coming from under the hood...Scared the daylights out of me the first time it happened!!!??? Not happy about this, taking it to the dealer today!


----------



## ceedge (Jun 11, 2012)

My 2012 with 20K miles on it has been doing it almost since I got in Nov. 2011. It was a few months before I noticed it. As we got towards hotter weather in would do it more. The dealer said they didn't hear it. Guess I'll have to take them on a test drive.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ceedge said:


> My 2012 with 20K miles on it has been doing it almost since I got in Nov. 2011. It was a few months before I noticed it. As we got towards hotter weather in would do it more. The dealer said they didn't hear it. Guess I'll have to take them on a test drive.


If this is coming from the shocks, you can replicate it by doing the following:

Get inside the car and have the car sit on level ground. Inside the dealer's service bay is a good place. Close the windows, and use your body weight to rock the engine left and right. With the windows up, the noise should be pretty clear.


----------



## stannaz (Oct 14, 2012)

Funny you mention the mileage. I have had the same issue, and my Cruze just hit 8,000 miles. I am due for an oil change in November, so I will ask them to look at it. I've read other posts about metal expanding/contracting when the car is cooling down, but I notice it while I am idling at a red light as well. I have had no other issues with my Cruze and am hoping this is an easy fix.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I starting hearing the popping noise last week. My 2011 Cruze LTZ RS, has about 23,500 miles on it and has had the water pump and thermostat changed twice. :wtf:

First time I heard the popping noise is when engine was off and I was sitting in a parking lot inside the car. As of this morning, my car was sitting in the garage all night and this morning when I walked into the garage I heard the noise several more times. Engine was not turned over for over 12 hours. Starting to get worried about this.....gremlins or just a really bad engineering design that was pushed through the GM QC/QA Departments?

Anyone please chime in on this....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

stannaz said:


> Funny you mention the mileage. I have had the same issue, and my Cruze just hit 8,000 miles. I am due for an oil change in November, so I will ask them to look at it. I've read other posts about metal expanding/contracting when the car is cooling down, but I notice it while I am idling at a red light as well. I have had no other issues with my Cruze and am hoping this is an easy fix.





Caballero777 said:


> Well, I starting hearing the popping noise last week. My 2011 Cruze LTZ RS, has about 23,500 miles on it and has had the water pump and thermostat changed twice. :wtf:
> 
> First time I heard the popping noise is when engine was off and I was sitting in a parking lot inside the car. As of this morning, my car was sitting in the garage all night and this morning when I walked into the garage I heard the noise several more times. Engine was not turned over for over 12 hours. Starting to get worried about this.....gremlins or just a really bad engineering design that was pushed through the GM QC/QA Departments?
> 
> Anyone please chime in on this....




I would suggest that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. Also please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer and if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

This is mostly a "me too" to all that's been said here so far. I started noticing the sound mid-late summer. What I hear matches exactly with the video from this thread. Looked at it myself and adjusted the heat shield - no dice. Took it to the dealer but it's really too noisy in the garage environment to distinguish the popping/knocking/banging from all the background sounds in there. Still, the tech thought he could reproduce it by pushing on the exhaust around the muffler. Said it was the resonator and eventually replaced the muffler. To me, this sounded like a good call but in the end, no change. Brought it back again to have it checked out when they were replacing my heater core (seemingly unrelated issue of coolant smell in the interior - that's a whole other thread both in this forum and in my life ). Tech couldn't reproduce after the core was replaced and my limited attempt to do so while there also didn't clearly do so. Of course, it started making the pops again after the short ride home. Brought it back again this week but the tech claimed not to be able to repro. Brought me out to the garage again to "show" them but still too noisy there. I offered to try with the car outside in an attempt to get quieter surroundings but they didn't take me up on that. The tech called GM about this and opened a case number (good!) but the best they could come up with was to adjust the heat shield (bad!). We can guess how this story ends. While these guys have been making the effort and are helpful, I think the (understandable) initial focus on getting the sound to reproduce before doing much is doomed. It's time to start replacing more exhaust parts. This and other problems have really soured my impression of a car I would have once said I liked. But venting aside, has anyone come up with a clear solution to this problem? I'd like to be able to go back to them pointing to this thread to say there is a solution. Anyone with this problem feel like they've found a permanent solution?


----------



## natethecrate (Mar 20, 2013)

Per policy, I disclose that I am an engineer at General Motors. However, I do not work on anything related to exhaust systems, nor do I work on anything specifically related to the Cruze. My statement is made as a customer and in no way reflects any official comment from GM.
As a customer, I have been experiencing these noises with my 2012 Cruze with 1.4T since last summer. I have heard the same as all of you from my local dealer that these noises are normal. I agree it is anything but normal. My car's popping noises, though more prevalent in warm weather, can also be heard in the dead of Michigan winter, when I open my garage door after the car has been sitting all night. It seems like a cold breeze coming in is enough of a temperature difference to set off the noises. 
I saw that our goodwrench technician, Mike Cool Guy, promised he would not leave us hanging, but he sort of did. The only thing I gathered from his assorted comments, is that there is a portion of the pipe that is double-walled, and when he replaced it with an aftermarket part, he got rid of one noise but picked up a turbo whine in its place. Mike if you are still here can you verify that that is what you found? Lots of customers (including me) are still looking for answers.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah , as warmer weather starts to get here in the next few months, I assume this problem/thread is going to be spreading again like wildfire! 

Besides the undergapped spark plugs issue, the weak A/C issue, and the many antifreeze/hazing issues, I would say this popping exhaust issue has also been one of the most reported bigger problems with this car by forum members! 

My guess is that the various issues that will soon accompany the hacked up/unprotective underbody shield will also begin to surface as well!


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

So this thread isn't dead? 

Mine has actually been quieter through the really cold weather. It may be some due to the adjustment the tech made to my heat shield. But since it was more subdued during the height of the cold and it has since returned to its former glory with the improving temperatures, i doubt that the adjustment had any real affect. So in other words, adjusting the heat shield was no more effective for me than it was for anyone else in this thread. 

Natethecrate, how reproducible is yours? Although mine will "pop" at other times as well, it typically will happen after warming up and turning off the car. I will usually get 2 or 3 pops in the first minute or two. This has not been a recipe that the tech has had success with unfortunately. It seems I'm going to have to take at least several days to experiment with procedures to try to get this to as simple a recipe as possible. It's frustrating how GM forces us to do all the diagnosis and other legwork on these issues (yeah, this is not my first long running and evasive issue with this car). Anyway, it sounds like your case may be more reproducible than mine. Have you had any luck localizing where the sound is coming from on yours? 

I did send Mike Cool Guy some PM a while back to ask him what he did specifically. He replied with this:

i replaced the mid pipe and front convertor with zzp units and it is gone, but im almost certain it is from the midpipe

This makes sense to me, since the midpipe would be about the right location for the sounds I hear. But it doesn't continue for long enough that I can really get in there and localize it for sure.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Other than causing wonder and discussion, does this impact the operation of the vehicle in any way?

Reading the thread seems like two issues......shock or strut noise, or a sound that falls into the nature of the beast catagory.

Rob


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Robby said:


> Other than causing wonder and discussion, does this impact the operation of the vehicle in any way?
> 
> Reading the thread seems like two issues......shock or strut noise, or a sound that falls into the nature of the beast catagory.
> 
> Rob


So far, I haven't noticed this issue causing any operational issues. I've put it in the category of "annoying" as a result. For anyone that isn't troubled by "pops" coming from the lower engine compartment and/or front part of the exhaust, this would be a non-issue.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

lhall said:


> So far, I haven't noticed this issue causing any operational issues. I've put it in the category of "annoying" as a result. For anyone that isn't troubled by "pops" coming from the lower engine compartment and/or front part of the exhaust, this would be a non-issue.



Thanks for your response,

Rob


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

This is not caused by the exhaust. My exhaust from the CAT back was replaced in an effort to fix this condition; no change. The dealer was able to fix this on my car, but I am not sure exactly how; but I believe it is something with the heat shields. The heat shielding under the car is composed of many separate shields. I believe that one of my shields was loose or they were interfering with each other. It took many trips to the dealer for them to finally actually hear it and find the problem. My sounds was like many on this forum; I even heard the popping the next morning sometimes after the car has sat all night. I wish I had asked for details of the fix, but was so amazed that they found the problem I was speechless. My paperwork does not say anything.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Rbtec, what is the name and location of your dealership? When did you have this work done?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

lhall said:


> Rbtec, what is the name and location of your dealership? When did you have this work done?



I asked my service advisor what was done to fix my popping and he said they adjusted the heat shield above the second catalytic converter. Hope this helps.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

rbtec said:


> I asked my service advisor what was done to fix my popping and he said they adjusted the heat shield above the second catalytic converter. Hope this helps.


Interesting. Thanks rbtec. I'm intrigued by this because there have been so many reports of heat shield adjustments that didn't pan out (including mine  ). Perhaps the location is key. 

How long has it been since you had this service performed?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

rbtec said:


> I asked my service advisor what was done to fix my popping and he said they adjusted the heat shield above the second catalytic converter. Hope this helps.


I wonder if this fix would work for others who have complained of this issue. Have you had any more problem with this since the fix?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I wonder if this fix would work for others who have complained of this issue. Have you had any more problem with this since the fix?


I have had no issues since the fix. My inclination is that this will correct other people's issues as well..................


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine has started making popping noises once the engine's shut off.

To be honest? I don't care. Doesn't really bother me.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

i wanted to post in this thread earlier, because my last car, a genesis coupe made the same noise and i finally got them to warranty the muffler and the noise went away..

anyways today my 2012 1.8 base model started making the same noise! car was parked, had a smoke before going into the house and it made a much louder than normal, unusual popping sound. more like a crack than a pop. first time i heard it, 800kms on it. only other problems are an exhaust leak at the manifold, but i don't care cuz it's a rental lol!


----------



## natethecrate (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine is not repeatable. There are days when it pops and pops. I can hear it at every stop light and even while cruising down the road, and when I park in the garage. And there are other days where it does not happen at all. The day when I took it to the dealer it was going pretty good, and the advisor heard it while I was dropping it off, but the tech never got to witness the noise (of course). There was one day when it was hammering away and when I got home I pulled it up on the ramps in my garage, and crawled up underneath there, and then of course while I was looking for it, it never made a peep. Like others here, I have sort of given up. It is clear to me that nothing is broken. It is just a nuissance and if I can piece together what I gathered from Mike Cool Guy, if I change my "midpipe" (whatever that is) I will have to listen to turbo whine.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

natethecrate said:


> Mine is not repeatable. There are days when it pops and pops. I can hear it at every stop light and even while cruising down the road, and when I park in the garage. And there are other days where it does not happen at all. The day when I took it to the dealer it was going pretty good, and the advisor heard it while I was dropping it off, but the tech never got to witness the noise (of course).  There was one day when it was hammering away and when I got home I pulled it up on the ramps in my garage, and crawled up underneath there, and then of course while I was looking for it, it never made a peep. Like others here, I have sort of given up. It is clear to me that nothing is broken. It is just a nuissance and if I can piece together what I gathered from Mike Cool Guy, if I change my "midpipe" (whatever that is) I will have to listen to turbo whine.


I know the feeling. I had to take it in about a half dozen times before the tech was able to pinpoint the noise. Have them check the heat shield above the 2nd catalytic converter.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

natethecrate said:


> Mine is not repeatable. There are days when it pops and pops. I can hear it at every stop light and even while cruising down the road, and when I park in the garage. And there are other days where it does not happen at all. The day when I took it to the dealer it was going pretty good, and the advisor heard it while I was dropping it off, but the tech never got to witness the noise (of course). There was one day when it was hammering away and when I got home I pulled it up on the ramps in my garage, and crawled up underneath there, and then of course while I was looking for it, it never made a peep. Like others here, I have sort of given up. It is clear to me that nothing is broken. It is just a nuissance and if I can piece together what I gathered from Mike Cool Guy, if I change my "midpipe" (whatever that is) I will have to listen to turbo whine.


Thanks natethecrate. The mid-pipe is just a part of the entire exhaust system. It doesn't need to be replaced with a performance version though. If a stock replacement was used, there should be no difference in noise from the turbo, all other things being equal.

It is hard to know what the real solution is though. I'd have the pipe replaced if I was certain that would solve it. But rbtec has had good luck so far with some adjustment to the heat shield. It's always possible that replacing the pipe modified the heat shield indirectly in the process. But 2 attempts to adjust my heat shield hasn't made a bit of difference for me. 

Mine is also somewhat variable when it comes to reproducing the problem. And since it seems to be tied to the exhaust system heating and cooling, it's hard to take a couple of hours to come up with a good recipe to reproduce it. It's another Catch-22 situation. GM won't fix something they can't reproduce and it only seems to be something that reproduces when the car isn't in the shop. But since it seems to be much more prolific than it was in the cold weather, I'm hoping to find some way soon to let the service department hear it at least.


----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2013)

more noise ,I put the key in the ignition switch, tunr one step forward, i didn't start the car. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AUsAsHPAZM&feature=youtube_gdata_player what can be


----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2013)




----------



## cdroth (Aug 14, 2014)

Did anyone ever come up with a solution to this knocking exhaust issue? Mine is doing it now.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine sounds like "ticking" coming from my turbo for some reason . Doesn't sound bad , just small ticks as soon as I shut her off . Strange


----------



## EquinoxGirl (Apr 24, 2017)

2016 Equinox I got in March (a Month ago) has been making that same exact noise posted earlier in this thread. I took it in, was told it's normal. She has less than 4,000 miles on her. She shouldn't sound like a old dying car when she' still new. Totally unacceptable. And to top it off, my dealer is about a 45 minute drive from where I live. Even more gas/time wasted when they tell me it's nothing but everyone around me can hear the sound. HHHHHHHEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPPP!!!


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

2016 Cruze Limited, 24k kms, also have this "issue".


----------

